# Cake rings



## rat (Mar 2, 2006)

I remembered someone looking for big cake rings a while ago, there are a bunch on e-bay if anyone in interested.

Me myself just won a 1932 first edition SIGNED edition of The Lambeth Method, possibly the greatest cake decorating book written. I love all the "old school" stuff. The best part was it was not all the expensive as the seller spelled Lambeth wrong LOL!! My pastry book collection will never be complete, :-(


----------



## risque cakes (Apr 20, 2007)

I got that book as a "thank you " gift for helping one of my suppliers at food shows! I love my book. 

Nothing can take the place of "old school"


----------

